# I need your help for a national CBC contest, please!



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys and gals,

My band Harvest Breed has now made it past another round of a national contest on CBC, looking for Canada's "Next Great Musical Act" (_their _words!). 

One more round and we're out of regionals, and into the Canada-wide pool. Can I please ask that you take two seconds and go vote for *HARVEST BREED *with the link below? 

CBC Music

It's free, doesn't require registration, and literally takes 2 seconds.

This round's vote closes at midnight tonight. You can vote once with every electronic device you own ;-)

Help a brother out! Thanks guys!!

Phil


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Is this your band: Everything Changes | Harvest Breed and Harvest Breed : Don't Give up on Me - YouTube

If so I'll vote for you in a heartbeat. Great sound.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I wanted to make an honest vote so I listened to all the entries. You have some tough competition but I voted for Harvest Breed/Wake Up, Wake Up for a number of reasons, not the least of which being the beautiful vocals and subtle arrangement. I look forward to hearing more from you folks.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Wot guitarman2 sed! Voted.

Neil


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> I wanted to make an honest vote so I listened to all the entries. You have some tough competition but I voted for Harvest Breed/Wake Up, Wake Up for a number of reasons, not the least of which being the beautiful vocals and subtle arrangement. I look forward to hearing more from you folks.


I too, thought that Harvest Breed was the best of the choices. Being honest, for me, The Seasons was a very close second.


----------



## steve_chiro (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep, that's the one. Thanks a lot guys.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

voted, nice sound.


----------

